# Need to clean my couch (microfiber) - any ideas?



## barefootbabies (Jun 6, 2007)

I hope this is in the right forum, please feel free to move it if not







.

We have had our couch for a little over a year now, and it is in need of a good cleaning. The last time I cleaned with regular upholstery cleaner I had to open all the windows and the front door because I was gagging on the fumes. I should mention it was December in New England







: I don't want to think of the oil that wasted! Anyway, I am now pregnant on top of it, and don't want to be breathing in who-knows-what now, plus I am always way sensitive to smells while preggo. I was hoping someone could give me an idea of a good, natural cleaner for microfiber. TIA!


----------



## doubledutch (Oct 23, 2007)

hot water or steam!

i have a microfiber couch that looked absolutely filthy from a toddler and a dog . . . and grownups who eat on the couch all the time and are just as guilty of spilling as anyone else. i cleaned it with the "little green machine" by bissel. it was about $100 and just uses really hot water. i mean, there is chemical cleaner to put in it, but seriously it does an awesome job (on upholstery, rugs, what-have-you) with just hot water, or a vinegar solution, and eo for a nice smell.

you may know someone who has it, and you could borrow it from them. otherwise, rent a rug doctor with an upholstery attachment. that would run you about $40. i do love my little green machine though . . . it was awesome on ds1's mattress when he had the stomach flu this past winter.


----------



## girlmama28 (Jul 8, 2005)

I totally agree with the steam cleaner tip. Spray your couch first with a mixture of vinegar, water and Dr. Bronner's soap. Then steam clean with just water.


----------



## barefootbabies (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for the help - I'm off to Google the 'green machine' as well as Dr. Bronner's soap.


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

We just steamed ours with a vinegar and H20 mixture. It looks and now smells terrific, with no fabric discoloration.


----------



## supermuma (Dec 12, 2005)

Ooh, I am so glad I found this thread! I have been trying to figure out how to get my couch (micro fiber) cleaned for over a year.....These are great suggestions!

Maybe I will have to buy a lil green machine......once I find out where to buy one.


----------



## doubledutch (Oct 23, 2007)

i got mine at target, but before you buy a new one, why not send an email to all your friends to see if anyone has one you can borrow? i've happily lent mine to friends.


----------



## supermuma (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doubledutch* 
i got mine at target, but before you buy a new one, why not send an email to all your friends to see if anyone has one you can borrow? i've happily lent mine to friends.

You happen to live in MI? haha


----------



## doubledutch (Oct 23, 2007)

no, lol, but i forgot to say - i also found out after i bought it that two other people i know also have them.


----------



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

i always use water & dish detergent & hand scrub with a dish cloth . comes perfectly clean

pen , crayon or other stuff like that come off with mr clean erasers

mine are 2 1/2 years old & look like they did new. but we also had them scotch garded before they were delivered (and let them dry & air out)


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm literally, as I type, sitting on one couch cushion because I just steamed the other two with a Little Green. Glad to hear the good comments about it. We'll see how the cushions look when they dry. Anyway, I used mostly super-hot water, and then a little bit of BioKleen Bac-Out.


----------



## LilMamiBella (Nov 13, 2002)

I went out and bought the little green machine. I'm pretreating at the moment. My sofas looks really terrible. So I'm hoping my vinegar,bronners, and eo solution will work.
edited to add: It cost me $60 something from Walmart.


----------



## dolcedaze (Jan 29, 2006)

I always wash mine with a damp washcloth (just with plain water), and after I scrub any dirty spots I wipe all the fibers in the same direction. Mine are dark colored, but that alone has them looking as good as new!


----------



## cab_dmc (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm just curious how your couch turned out after using the little green. I have one somewhere in the garage and have been thinking about using it on our almost 4 year old micro suede couch that has never been cleaned. It is a dark green/brown and you can't tell it's dirty unless you look very closely but it's starting to smell a little dirty and then I was thinking how disgusting it probably is...I'm almost afraid to find out how dirty it actually is!


----------

